# Betws y coed pub recommendations please



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi All,
Off to North wales in a couple of days - first time in 10 years & first time with a dog. Living in the Lakes we take it for granted that the dog can come in - but we found out in Cornwall that's not the norm.
Do any of you have any experience of Betws & attitudes to dogs - we'll mostly want to be in the walkers / climbers pubs


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Be prepared to sit outside, with the dog is my experience.


Steve


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

As Steve

Dave p


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Our club is having a rally that way and I will be interested in how you get on, either post a reply after or PM me please, as many of the members have dogs.

cabby


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

We go to Cornwall a lot and find a mixed bag - some do allow dogs and some don't. We've never been anywhere where we haven't found a pub reasonably nearby that won't allow dogs. Sorry to hear though about the Lakes as we are planning on going there soon. Maybe we will have to disguise him! Perhaps now that smoking bars (and a long time ago, men only bars) have been done away with, there is an opportunity for "dog-only" (plus owners) bars!


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Ty Gwyn in Betws y Coed is one of our favourite pubs in the world - and they allow dogs. Food absolutely superb by the way.

If you Google Ty Gwyn Hotel you'll find out all about it. Very individual decor which you'll either love or hate, but it's a friendly and welcoming place indeed. Went there for my 50th, back again last year for Sue's 65th and due another visit in December for a friend's birthday party. Can't wait!

PS they have a couple of bedrooms that are OK to stay with dogs, but assume you'll be in the MH.


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

peribro said:


> We go to Cornwall a lot and find a mixed bag - some do allow dogs and some don't. We've never been anywhere where we haven't found a pub reasonably nearby that won't allow dogs. Sorry to hear though about the Lakes as we are planning on going there soon. Maybe we will have to disguise him! Perhaps now that smoking bars (and a long time ago, men only bars) have been done away with, there is an opportunity for "dog-only" (plus owners) bars!


Sorry to go OT but I think you misunderstood Pete, it was Wales where it was mentioned you may not be able to take your dog.

Up in the lakes, place that DON'T take dogs seem to be in the minority, in fact they're near as dammit encouraged! Even Saturday night in Ambleside, we were allowed into Lucy's (a restaurant, in the conservatory, mind) with a dog. Then when we moved onto the Royal Oak there were maybe half a dozen in there, some even having their own half a beer! I think the main stipulation s that, like kids (& adults!), they're well behaved.

Anyways, Back to topic............


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

This may also be welcoming
http://www.tyn-y-coed.co.uk/
The climbers bar is particularly interesting.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi I agree with Mikemoss Ty Gwyn, absolutely we spent our honey moon there in 2006. Unusual decor unique. fabulous food. 
Lin


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We frequently overnight at the far end of the car park which incidentally is similar to French aire at night time when all of the cars have gone.
We have found that it is a very dog friendly village and we have never had any problem with our mid sized

Just like a French Aire
dog.









Our old Hymer at Betwesycoed


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Added a couple of pictures in a previous post in this thread


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Guys - Update

Every pub in Betws or Capel Curig takes dogs  EXCEPT - The Stables - which is ok 'cos their food was terrible! - You can sit outside at the Stables - which is all covered.
Pick of the bunch (atmosphere, food & drinK) was the Tyn Y Coed at Capel - but the Pont Y Pair in Betws was very welcoming too (even had bingo on Fridays which the locals insisted we play).


----------

